
Show HN: MetaMask for the Stellar – Chrome Extension Wallet for Stellar Lumens - zthomas
MetaPay - <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pay.meta.re" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pay.meta.re</a><p>MetaPay is a Chrome extension wallet for Stellar that simplifies payment by enabled one click purchases. It&#x27;s basically MetaMask for the Stellar Lumens.<p>I also tried to drastically simply the developer integration. For MetaPay, there&#x27;s no API, all you need to do is to create HTML anchor tag with the attribute &#x27;data-meta-pay&#x27; pointed to the right metapay endpoint. If the user has the extension install, it will open a popup just like MetaMask, however if it doesn&#x27;t the link still works and will open the app in a new tab. So this works for mobile as well.<p>The wallet code is based on Stellar&#x27;s official account viewer. Everything is stored in the client&#x27;s browser and no data is sent to any external server.<p>I built this last week for the Stellar build competition. <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;galactictalk.org&#x2F;d&#x2F;1149-stellar-chrome-extension-similar-to-metamask" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;galactictalk.org&#x2F;d&#x2F;1149-stellar-chrome-extension-sim...</a>
======
manojlds
It is nice to see Stellar getting some love. Things like this vastly improve
adoption.

